# Anthrocon's staff trolling FurAffinity and Preyfar, apparently they have no shame



## DuncanFox (Jun 2, 2008)

Check out what Anthrocon's #2 in command, Giza, has to say about Preyfar/Dragoneer and Fur Affinity.  Frankly, I think this is the most shameful and unprofessional thing I've seen from Anthrocon since they threatened to charge you hundreds of dollars if your friends don't register. *(*)*

I hope the other staff of Anthrocon is both ashamed and pissed at Giza for this, but I know they're not.  When you're the 800-lb gorilla of conventions, I guess you don't have to be respectful anymore.  As immature as this is, they know they'll still get thousands of attendees, so who cares, right?

I've never seen any of the Fur Affinity staff say nasty things about Anthrocon.  And to think, I was actually thinking about attending this year.  That's what I get for reconsidering.  Forget it...I've learned my lesson.



			
				Giza said:
			
		

> http://nothingkat.livejournal.com/120465.html?thread=1159313#t1159313
> 
> (Preyfar/Dragoneer's) back in Pennsylvania as of December, 2007. So that's what, 11 whole months he managed to keep that job? I do believe that's a record for him.



So the guy takes a year-long contract in fucking _Kyrgyzstan_, partially to get some extra cash to help run Fur Affinity (which I'm sure you all know is a money pit).  He spends year in the middle of nowhere, comes home when the contract is over, and gets insulted for it?

Stay classy, Giza.  I hope the Anthrocon staff is just as appreciative of what you do for them.  (What _do_ you do for them, anyway?  The con is in three weeks, I would think you'd have something better to do than trolling on LJ.)



			
				Giza said:
			
		

> http://nothingkat.livejournal.com/120465.html?thread=1162897#t1162897
> 
> I think I still have captures of some deleted LJ posts/rants of (Preyfar/Dragoneer's) from back in the day. Hmm, I wonder if there might be a market for them?



Real mature.  Upthread, Giza already linked to a comment of Preyfar's from 2003.  You're seriously going to dig up _five year old emails_ to make fun of someone?

What a shameless, blatant troll.  Is this the new face of Anthrocon?  Quick, someone put a bag over its head.  A plastic one.



			
				Giza said:
			
		

> http://nothingkat.livejournal.com/120465.html?thread=1163665#t1163665
> 
> Of course, it's not like there is a legal obligation to open the books, since FA is actually owned by "Ferrox Art LLC", which is a for-profit corporation.
> 
> This then makes me wonder if all of the admins on FA, who are presumably putting in their own time and effort to help run the site, are aware that they are essentially working for free? Are they seeing any of that money? And do their users know that they are donating to keep a for-profit corporation up and running?



First of all, "for profit" doesn't mean "actually makes a profit."  Look at Amazon -- they're "for profit" and ran at a deficit for years.  And I'm pretty certain that people who volunteer their time and money know exactly where it goes.

It goes into a friendly community that they feel is worthy of their support.  An open, fun, and welcoming community which tries to do good things for the fandom, and maybe even avoid going bankrupt in the process.

And that's exactly why I _won't_ be registering for Anthrocon this year.  They are, apparently, assholes.  I wonder what Anthrocon's attendees would think if they knew their memberships were going to feed your insufferable ego.

_*(*)* That's right, for anyone who doesn't remember, Samuel "Uncle Kage" Conway threatened to raise your room rate if someone staying with you wasn't registered for the convention, even if you yourself were registered and your friends aren't even trying to sneak in._


----------



## Oni (Jun 2, 2008)

Drama!
I ran into Giza a few times online. I honestly disliked the character.


----------



## DuncanFox (Jun 2, 2008)

Oni said:


> Drama!
> I ran into Giza a few times online. I honestly disliked the character.



Gee, I can't imagine why.


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 2, 2008)

Mayhap FA:U will just be that much more exciting.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 2, 2008)

Oni said:


> Drama!


I came across it earlier and just kinda... yeah. I was disappointed by the act of maturity on Giza's behalf. I admit that Giza and I had personal drama roughly five years ago, but I moved on. I matured, learned from my shortcomings and moved on with my life, and haven't spoken to him in years. So this entire thing came out of the blue. I have no idea what even brought it up. If he wants to be immature and unprofessional about it that is his decision.

Gives me feel all warm and fuzzy considering I registered as a sponsor, too.


----------



## Kitara (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, we can tell whose the better person here. I'm definatly not attending AC :3


----------



## Koda (Jun 3, 2008)

In all honesty and absolutely no disrespect, I really don't care what they think. Its not about Kage and Giza, its about the community. Its about going out to a con and having fun. Higher ups with everything are going to be targets no doubt. I'm sure FAU has got part of their market share and they're either scared, jealous, or maybe they're just flexing their muscles. 

But I will most likely not be spending a whole load of time with any of the higher ups, as I don't know any of them. I'll be on the dance floor, or art-whoring and fan-boi mauling artists (like sapphire... already warned her X3). 

So whatever. Be as the raven, the water, it rolls off your back.


----------



## DuncanFox (Jun 3, 2008)

Koda said:


> Its not about Kage and Giza, its about the community.



You're right; it is about the community.  And Kage and Giza are showing us exactly what they think about said community.  I can't think of a single reason to reward that sort of behavior by continuing to support them.

I have no problem with anyone who still wants to go to the convention, but I think they should be aware of the attitudes of those in charge.


----------



## Jumpingjackflash (Jun 3, 2008)

As an outside party I must say I'm truely appalled but such snide remarks. That won't, however, stop me from saying/doing something rather level-headed of my own.

Still, I'm rather surprised something like this was said. I doubt Giza knows what its like to work past 6 hours at any given time.

Edit: I involved Kage into a discussion he wasn't present, so this edit was needed.


----------



## Pi (Jun 3, 2008)

So, you're going to ~BOYCOTT~ a convention because two people you don't know said mean things about each other?

Giza's personal opinions about someone else affect yours _that_ much?

Wow.

Edit:


			
				DuncanFox said:
			
		

> I hope the other staff of Anthrocon is both ashamed and pissed at Giza for this, but I know they're not.



I'm sure you know exactly what the other staff is thinking, too.


----------



## jmlukens (Jun 3, 2008)

Pardon me, but I'm not going to a convention to make nice with the con staff. In fact, I piss off con staff just enough that I get a warning here and there but no one knows who the bloody poop I am. Why do I get these warnings? Because I have far too much fun. Which is what I'm there for, fun. Con staff is not there for fun, they are to ensure that others have fun, but not too much fun because too much fun can be dangerous. Fair enough. But as far as I'm concerned, the personal lives of the constaff outside of the con mean absolutely nothing to me. You can be a prick or the sweetest thing ever to me, it doesn't matter. Because at the con, you're just covering your ass and making sure I listen to you. So lets say I own a website for furries, Kage or Giza or Dragoneer or anyone of those con-founders bad mouths me, or my site. I'm still going to your con as a no-one and probably won't even say hi, because I'm too damn busy having my own damn fun.

Point is, screw politics. Who cares, just have fun.


----------



## net-cat (Jun 3, 2008)

I said this on the subject:





> <net-cat> Wow. If I were prone to migraines, I'm fairly certain that would have induced one...


That said, I'm still 98% certain I'm going to AC.


----------



## DuncanFox (Jun 3, 2008)

jmlukens said:


> But as far as I'm concerned, the personal lives of the constaff outside of the con mean absolutely nothing to me. You can be a prick or the sweetest thing ever to me, it doesn't matter.



Cool, dude.  Like I said earlier, if this doesn't bother you, then go have fun, whatever.

Honestly, if I thought Anthrocon was just _the best thing ever_, this wouldn't stop me from going.  But a lot of folks are becoming disillusioned with Anthrocon even without the help of its staff, and for them, the immature and disrespectful constaff is just another nail in the proverbial coffin.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 3, 2008)

Pi said:


> So, you're going to ~BOYCOTT~ a convention because two people you don't know said mean things about each other?
> 
> Giza's personal opinions about someone else affect yours _that_ much?
> 
> ...



You see son, there is this thing called "Consumer choice" Whether or not Duncanfox wants to spend his money at said con has a lot to do with it. He can boycott the con because they wear purple pantyhose on Fridays, or if he has a problem with how the staff acts, or if he doesn't like the smell of someone else's farts. Whether or not you think it's a good choice has nothing to do with it, because going to a con costs money. If he doesn't feel like spending his money there for whatever reason, that's his choice. It's not like Conventions overall really hold any kind of real importance anyways.

That being said, I'm rather neutral anyways, with the exception...or assertion Giza made about whatever art school should have had guaranteed some job. Art has less to do with the level of education you received and whether or not you have a portfolio the guy who wants to hire you likes. It can be a super kickass portfolio that can get you in with a number of jobs, or your portfolio might appeal to some guy looking for that kind of work. So it's not one of those that is strictly education related like other jobs. 

It's a con, staff may have something to do with my decision to attend one but overall a con isn't that important, and most of this is just ego trips anyways. It's just how the con runs overall that might have something to do with the biggest decision, but it's kinda like Anime Expo and Otakon, they're huge cons, but less and less interest to attend them for various reasons anyways. Nothing to worry about life goes on.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 3, 2008)

Arshes Nei said:


> That being said, I'm rather neutral anyways, with the exception...or assertion Giza made about whatever art school should have had guaranteed some job. Art has less to do with the level of education you received and whether or not you have a portfolio the guy who wants to hire you likes.


Very true. Before graduating, I dropped out of school to work on the VH1 contract. I didn't have a portfolio fully finished, and my degree was another two semesters away. I finished up the contract, then went back to AIPh to graduate. After that, the school gave little to no help finding a job, but the little they did give helped me locate a spot working in the pharmaceutical industry. It was fun work, but again... just a contract (the bane of the professional artist). It's hard to jam through 14 hour crunch days when you only get paid for 8, no matter how much you work. That, and relying on doctors and chemists to give artistic guidance is probably the single most frustrating thing one could ever experience.

Thus the reason I got out of the animation field for the mean time. The pay... sucked. Loved the work, hated the pay and stress. Which is why I find the comments interesting that it's apparently a "bad thing" that I'm working in the IT field. I never knew being an IT Tech and SysAd were bad career choices.


----------



## Fiz (Jun 3, 2008)

cool story bro


----------



## Lobar (Jun 3, 2008)

OP said:
			
		

> drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama drama


.


----------



## Ferrous_Oxide (Jun 3, 2008)

I am unaware of the drama surrounding this whole situation and am currently going to AC. I am just one of those random furs that will be trying to have a good time and maybe improve in my artwork. I know that I should be a neutral party, but reading through that and seeing some of the comments from all parties, I can't help but get a sour taste in my mouth. I mean the whole reason I joined Furaffinity was for the community, and freedom it gave. Like it was stated before, I just hope to have fun and not associate with the con staff at all. Frankly, they kinda tend to freak me out with their matching uniforms and berets. The day they start marching in unison is the day I start slashing with my pencil wildly and running for the door.


----------



## cesarin (Jun 3, 2008)

I wondering if Giza's power position, makes him feel... hmm... worried about how big is furafifnity becoming
FA is not longer the classic "just another porn stash"
FA as gotten HUGE. and the power of control it has, well.. you get the idea.. I suppose he 's lately getting envious about how much FA grows(thanks to dragoneer and his efforts ) while Anthrocon grows kinda slow.. I kinda wonder.. what does giza do at AC anyway?


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jun 3, 2008)

Furry Drama! This is like a freaking soap opera. He said this, he said this - This is pretty damn funny, to me.

Either way, that guy sounds like a real idiot.


----------



## codewolf (Jun 3, 2008)

Personally, after reading through the replies so far, i think that the OP does have a point about this 'Giza' bloke, and he seems to be genuinely spiteful with his replies and comments, however im not so sure on the Kage side of things about whether that was a malitious or spiteful event....we are all...dare i say it...human, therefore we are prone to mistakes.

i have spoken to kage in person before and he seems like one of the nicest people i met (no it wasnt at anthrocon, was at RBW in the UK) however this problem with giza seems to be more long-term and just generally being bitchy and causing drama than an honest mistake on his behalf....

thats my 2 cents anyway....


----------



## Istanbul (Jun 3, 2008)

As funny as I find the rest of this, I do want to say this much:

Having met Uncle Kage and spoken to him, he's honestly one of the sweetest guys I've ever met, and that's really saying something. It would be a real shame to lump him in with all of this drama, because he's one of the most approachable, most helpful and friendly furries I've ever had the pleasure of meeting.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 3, 2008)

Anyone actually talk to Kage about it? Just curious.


----------



## Aden (Jun 3, 2008)

Istanbul said:


> As funny as I find the rest of this, I do want to say this much:
> 
> Having met Uncle Kage and spoken to him, he's honestly one of the sweetest guys I've ever met, and that's really saying something. It would be a real shame to lump him in with all of this drama, because he's one of the most approachable, most helpful and friendly furries I've ever had the pleasure of meeting.



Agreed. That move he tried to make with the room rates was totally out of left field.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 3, 2008)

Giza should be ashamed of himself.  If he keeps it up, no one's going to want to go to Anthrocon anymore.  I mean it is only Dragoneer right now, but what is to stop him from insulting other people?  Or to insult every furry in the world?  He needs to quit with the insults and worry about his own business.  What Dragoneer does is his business not Giza's.  That's all I have to say on the subject.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 3, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Giza should be ashamed of himself.  If he keeps it up, no one's going to want to go to Anthrocon anymore.  I mean it is only Dragoneer right now, but what is to stop him from insulting other people?  Or to insult every furry in the world?  He needs to quit with the insults and worry about his own business.  What Dragoneer does is his business not Giza's.  That's all I have to say on the subject.



While I think it's perfectly fair to question Giza's actions, I think it's not helpful to exaggerate the situation. Anthrocon is a very large and "staple" con meaning it has made its mark and until something goes horribly wrong, the actions of this one person doesn't actually affect that many people's consumer decisions as to whether or not they'll go. There are furries that are probably not even on FA that attend Anthrocon and don't really care about the drama or attacks between Dragoneer and Giza.

This is not the big slippery slope argument to use.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 3, 2008)

Arshes Nei said:


> While I think it's perfectly fair to question Giza's actions, I think it's not helpful to exaggerate the situation. Anthrocon is a very large and "staple" con meaning it has made it's mark and until something goes horribly wrong, the actions of this one person doesn't actually affect that many people's consumer decisions as to whether or not they'll go. There are furries that are probably not even on FA that attend Anthrocon and don't really care about the between Dragoneer and Giza.
> 
> This is not the big slippery slope argument to use.



Yes, you are right.  I don't know much about Anthrocon so yeah I guess I exaggerated it.  Good points.


----------



## nobuyuki (Jun 3, 2008)

sounds like standard fare furry drama to me.  Maybe they had seen something about Dragoneer / heard it from a friend that triggered the drama llama inside them and felt that a little slandering was in order.  Regardless of that, nobody really knows what fortunes we may find within the course of 5 years, so I don't understand why this "Giza" person would want to burn their bridges by talking shit and disrespecting someone out of the blue unless they were _seriously_ slighted and the matter went unresolved.

After all, a lot of us posting in this thread remember dragoneer from before he was even a moderator on FA, let alone the big cheese (or even a top admin), and none of us as far as I know have gotten into a stink over it  8)

Fortunes change, and people grow up.  Others, apparently, don't  :T


----------



## Lenny (Jun 3, 2008)

The clear solution is a cage match a'la Lowtax and Uwe Boll.  Provided they fight in full suits, I'll attend and videotape it for Bullshido.net.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 3, 2008)

To hell with em. I'm going to AC for the furries, not for the staff. 
We should all say to hell with em if they are gonna be like that anyway.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 3, 2008)

Lenny said:


> The clear solution is a cage match a'la Lowtax and Uwe Boll.  Provided they fight in full suits, I'll attend and videotape it for Bullshido.net.


Yeah... no. I just want to move on.


----------



## dave hyena (Jun 3, 2008)

cesarin said:


> I suppose he 's lately getting envious about how much FA grows(thanks to dragoneer and his efforts )



Without some of the staff who are skilled on the technical side of things (for example),  FA would not be here today, have no doubt. Without everyone who uses the site, who posts stories, music, artwork, photographs, there would be no content and nothing worth using the site for. 

Furaffinity, it's more than one person, it's an entire community!


----------



## omnibahumut (Jun 3, 2008)

Furry Drama llamas!

I try to consider every side of an argument before passing judgement. Regardless of what I know of this situation, I can step back and look at whats going on.

Clearly in that thread, Giza wasn't the only one with a problem with preyfar/dragoneer. Also, dragoneer clearly deleted posts, which IS suspicious.

But if what dragoneer says here is true, then its just dragoneer and giza not getting along like they haven't been for the past 5 years.

Edit:
Also, the jumping to conclusions thing is kind of annoying. I know Giza pretty well, and dragoneer and giza have had their problems in the past. Its not coming out of left field, except for the fact that its been quite some time since they've even acknowledged each other.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 3, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Yeah... no. I just want to move on.



Nonsense, think of the marketing potential!  The Bullshido crew could scare up a ring and local training and the furs could help out with expenses.  I'm thinking two matches; you versus Giza at AC, then Verix takes on Uncle Kage at FAU - with the undercard provided by me fighting Lord Asia in a pair of fox ears.    If I can locate the guy with the portable ring who used to post in YMAS it could even happen at the convention itself.

This is the best idea ever and absolutely must come to pass.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 3, 2008)

omnibahumut said:


> Also, dragoneer clearly deleted posts, which IS suspicious.


Yes, I did delete two posts. I spoke without thinking and wrote out of frustration. People tend to say things they don't meant when angry, and Giza's comments were insulting without provocation, and naturally I didn't take them well.


----------



## Grimfang (Jun 3, 2008)

Regardless of any drama, it does turn me off a bit to AnthroCon. I've canceled my spot there, but I already had that planned.

I <3 my FurAffinity staff, and if I could've hit one con this year, it would've been FA:U.

But I think this is best left alone. If Giza's gonna bitch about someone he fell onto bad terms with years back, then let it be. To have others hopping in and taking a stance against Giza over this would just make for an ugly drama. Let him rot in the loathsome grudge he can't let go off..


----------



## omnibahumut (Jun 3, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Yes, I did delete two posts. I spoke without thinking and wrote out of frustration. People tend to say things they don't meant when angry, and Giza's comments were insulting without provocation, and naturally I didn't take them well.



Still could have left a comment though... reposted, or even leave the post, and reply to yourself saying what you said just now.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 3, 2008)

omnibahumut said:


> Still could have left a comment though... reposted, or even leave the post, and reply to yourself saying what you said just now.


Probably, but given the nature of the journal and the unprovoked hostility I didn't see it as making any sort of difference at the time.


----------



## omnibahumut (Jun 3, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Probably, but given the nature of the journal and the unprovoked hostility I didn't see it as making any sort of difference at the time.



=\ It would've... 

I'm going to stop here though, before I burn any bridges. I don't like to see this sort of thing happen with any of my friends, so I felt the need to step in. Here's to hoping it won't happen in the future.

P.S. I graduate from AIPH on the 13th


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 3, 2008)

omnibahumut said:


> I graduate from AIPH on the 13th


Congrats. If there's anything I can do to help let me know. I still have quite a few contacts from my run through the industry. Animation major, I take it? Or Graphic Design?

I'm re-working my portfolio right now myself.


----------



## omnibahumut (Jun 3, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Congrats. If there's anything I can do to help let me know. I still have quite a few contacts from my run through the industry. Animation major, I take it? Or Graphic Design?
> 
> I'm re-working my portfolio right now myself.



Graphic Design ( www.andyjv.com )

Looking for work now


----------



## cesarin (Jun 4, 2008)

dave hyena said:


> Without some of the staff who are skilled on the technical side of things (for example),  FA would not be here today, have no doubt. Without everyone who uses the site, who posts stories, music, artwork, photographs, there would be no content and nothing worth using the site for.
> 
> Furaffinity, it's more than one person, it's an entire community!



hu, dave... you're a moderator only right?
but the real thing is.. who kept most staff united when they were going into the drama phase when arcturus was taken down?
who tried to take down FA many times in vengeance yet dragoneer kept pushing it?
who keeps pushing the money to keep FA running when there arent donations??
for the most part, I've seen the coders doing a great job, but witouth someone who can actually keep them focused and with a line of sight of what to do.... I dont think they would be still here...


----------



## Oni (Jun 4, 2008)

Lenny said:


> Nonsense, think of the marketing potential!  The Bullshido crew could scare up a ring and local training and the furs could help out with expenses.  I'm thinking two matches; you versus Giza at AC, then Verix takes on Uncle Kage at FAU - with the undercard provided by me fighting Lord Asia in a pair of fox ears.    If I can locate the guy with the portable ring who used to post in YMAS it could even happen at the convention itself.
> 
> This is the best idea ever and absolutely must come to pass.


*Seconds your cause!*

"LLLLLEEeeeEEEEEeTTSS GET READY TO RUUUUUUMMMBBBLLLLLEEEEE!"

Dragoneer the Destroyer  Vs  Giza the Ferocious


----------



## Redregon (Jun 4, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> ...It's hard to jam through 14 hour crunch days when you only get paid for 8, no matter how much you work...



Quoted for F@@@in truth right there.

damn i still shudder everytime i see a badly captured mocap F-Curve.


----------



## mapdark (Jun 4, 2008)

Duncanfox ,

I think it's ironic that you talk of maturity and everything and Giza's supposed lack of.

But since when is it mature to dig up old shit and create drama?

You're a joke .

I don't care if Giza and Preyfar are having problems with each other and it will have NO impact on if I'm going to a convention or not .

I don't know how old you are but I think it's about time you grow out of the whole "meangirls" period of your life , to stop gossiping like a teenage girl and mind your own life.

I'm not taking any party in this affair because it's ridiculous.


----------



## codewolf (Jun 4, 2008)

mapdark said:


> Duncanfox ,
> 
> << SOME STUFF >>
> 
> I'm not taking any party in this affair because it's ridiculous.


 actually with what you just posted you are bang slap in the middle of it .....

however, as dragoneer has said himself..he just wants to move on, so therefore i am locking this topic...any problems with this please PM me.


----------



## dave hyena (Jun 4, 2008)

cesarin said:


> hu, dave... you're a moderator only right?



Administrator.



> who tried to take down FA many times in vengeance yet dragoneer kept pushing it?
> who keeps pushing the money to keep FA running when there arent donations??



Who originally founded/created Fur-affinity or furpawz.net? who was on staff on iteration 1.0? who has donated large sums of money and/or time to it? Various people have all contributed lots of money, time, expertise and so on. Lest we forget them.

Furaffinity is the sum total of all the people who (have) use(d) it, who contribute, work on, donate to and all that and I think it can give a misleading picture to focus to much on one person.  FA doesn't really have a rival at the moment for what if offers, which is a sort of "passive" reason for it's success I guess.


----------



## TORA (Jun 4, 2008)

Completely amazing. This is what I sent to Kage after I was linked to this. (I have removed my and Preyfar's e-mails, but left Kage's in there just in case you want to write to him.)



			
				Tora said:
			
		

> Date:     Wed, 4 Jun 2008 15:26:06 -0700 (PDT)
> From:    "TORA"
> Subject:    Some defaming words to Preyfar (Dragoneer) from an AC staff member?
> To:    "Dr. Samuel Conway" <ceo@anthrocon.org>
> ...



This was his response:



			
				Kagemushi said:
			
		

> Date:     Wed, 4 Jun 2008 17:38:48 -0500
> From:    "Samuel Conway" <ceo@anthrocon.org>
> To:    "TORA"
> Subject:    Re: Some defaming words to Preyfar (Dragoneer) from an AC staff member?
> ...


I never would have thought Kage would have responded like that. So I guess that AC staff and the board of directors can bash other cons and their staff and still represent AC (and apparently take no responsibility or liability for doing so)? I think this is a cop-out on his end.

Feel free to write to Kage and express your opinion!


----------



## Kimmerset (Jun 4, 2008)

Really, I'm sure Kage is busy with AC being less than *three weeks away* and Giza is probably (too) useful right now to be sacked right before the con.


----------



## Oni (Jun 4, 2008)

Tora, Conway does have a valid point; the comments were posted in a personal journal. They were not written in a official and representative tone.

Giza was not acting as a representative of Anthrocon, and ill attitudes should not be directed at  the convention as a whole. 

Giza is merely a drama evoking lapdog; you should treat him as such. ;d


----------



## DuncanFox (Jun 4, 2008)

mapdark said:


> But since when is it mature to dig up old shit and create drama?



Giza's posts were made on 6/2.  My post was made on 6/2.  A couple of hours is the threshold for "digging up old shit" now?

That doesn't bode well for Giza, who dug up a _five year old_ email of Preyfar's.



> You're a joke .



That's me!


----------



## DuncanFox (Jun 4, 2008)

Oni said:


> Giza was not acting as a representative of Anthrocon, and ill attitudes should not be directed at  the convention as a whole.



One thing you missed, Oni: Giza, a member of Anthrocon's Board of Directors, posted this _in a thread for bashing FA: United,_ the convention sponsored by Fur Affinity and staffed by Preyfar (among others).

It's really not nice of a member of the Board of Directors to participate in bashing another convention, wouldn't you agree?  And then to do it with personal attacks on the staff, instead attacking the con itself, is just shameful.

And then Kage doesn't even bother to give it a nice PR spin.  He couldn't even lie and say "we'll talk to him" just to look good.  Nice.



Pi said:


> DuncanFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Judging by Kage's email, it looks like I do.


----------



## DuncanFox (Jun 5, 2008)

Oooh, and I just noticed this in the original LJ thread...



			
				Giza on 6/2 said:
			
		

> Ah, I see he's back to his old trick of leaving nasty comments and then deleting them so he can pretend they never happened.





			
				Giza on 6/4 said:
			
		

> On a related note, I've removed the offending comments from here.



I'm just going to let this pair of posts speak for themselves.


----------



## GreenReaper (Jun 5, 2008)

*It's personal, not business.*

Giza works for me too, as an administrator at WikiFur. Arguably he has even more influence there, since (like all our admins) he has every power that I have, except for the ability to create more administrators.

Was Giza then speaking on behalf of WikiFur? Surely we must be jealous of Fur Affinity's great success, and wish you the worst! Perhaps this is just the start of a fully-fledged war between the two sites . . .

Or maybe Giza was just a person giving his opinion of another person, like people do, and - as Kage said - it had nothing to do with the causes he works for.

Anthrocon has ten board members, and over a hunded staff. It's bigger than a single person, or their personal opinions, just as Fur Affinity is bigger than Dragoneer. Let it go.


----------



## Kimmerset (Jun 5, 2008)

Jesus, DuncanFox.  There's an edit button. Use it.  

I'm just gonna refer to GreenReaper's post and leave it at that.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 5, 2008)

DuncanFox said:


> MOAR DRAAAAAAAAAAAMA



Your whiteknighting is duly noted.


----------



## ExTo (Jun 5, 2008)

So in short...

Everyone's wrong?

Guys just leave that behind, this is wasting your time.


----------



## Grimfang (Jun 5, 2008)

I think this is best left as a personal matter between the appropriate people. The most that could come out of this is a handful of furries decide they hate AnthroCon, and now WikiFur too. Looking at the response from Kage, it really just makes sense to leave it alone.

If only you read my LJ and saw the horrible things I could be saying.. would you go to my boss and report my social/leisure time to him, while damning him and his colleagues as well?

Besides, FA:U is cooler no matter what this year cus it's rock themed, not "it's a jungle out there"..


----------



## Damaratus (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: It's personal, not business.*



GreenReaper said:


> Giza works for me too, as an administrator at WikiFur. Arguably he has even more influence there, since (like all our admins) he has every power that I have, except for the ability to create more administrators.
> 
> Was Giza then speaking on behalf of WikiFur? Surely we must be jealous of Fur Affinity's great success, and wish you the worst! Perhaps this is just the start of a fully-fledged war between the two sites . . .
> 
> ...




Ahh, you miss part of the point.  While it is true that he is stating his opinion, the manner in which he composes himself does have an affect overall on what Anthrocon, and Wikifur for that matter, looks like.  It gives the average person a clue as to what kind of person you deem as acceptable to be on your staff; one of the voices of your site.

You do put yourself at risk if you turn a blind eye at someone to wantonly brings up petty grudges of the past on a public livejournal.  Is that the kind of person you want on your staff?  Is that who you want representing Wikifur?  If I were you I wouldn't just pass it off as someone giving an opinion, sure he's allowed to, but if I had someone on my staff that I knew was doing that, I personally would at least take the time to remind him that he is part of the "face" of Wikifur, and stirring up drama of any means is not good from the point of how the community views things.

People can give their opinion of someone else, but if you shout it out publicly that is a poor show of personal control and maturity.  That speaks volumes if you allow the same kind of person on your staff.


----------



## Wovstah (Jun 5, 2008)

Drama is drama - it happens everywhere IRL.  *shakes head*  As for the prices being raised... The special prices are for AnthroCon goers only.  If you bring in somebody who is not going to the convention, why have special room rates?  That's just my logic.

But anyway, as people have said:  It's not about one person, it's about community.  But I must admit, it was a bad move on Giza's half to stir things up.


----------



## Istanbul (Jun 6, 2008)

Posting on this thread is like getting involved in a land war in Asia - to participate is to lose.

But since I've accepted that I'm going to lose now, here's my two cents: the only way for anyone to have come out ahead was for that person not to have become involved. Giza screwed up by bringing it up in the first place, DuncanFox screwed up by making with the ZOMG LOOK WUT HE SEZ thread, and we've all screwed up by feeding into it. 

Neither Kage nor Greenie can possibly be held responsible for what Giza said, any more than I can be held responsible for what you say; staff or no, we're all individuals. The room rate whatever has nothing to do with this conversation.

The most productive thing we can all do now is simply walk away with whatever dignity we have left.


----------



## Oni (Jun 6, 2008)

Are these posts still being blocked?


----------



## Eevee (Jun 6, 2008)

wow I hope I get this much attention the next time someone I don't know or care about says something mean about me somewhere


----------



## Kimmerset (Jun 7, 2008)

Mayhaps it's getting AC more publicity than bad rep? 

No such thing as bad publicity, right?


----------



## dog_over_man (Jun 9, 2008)

I can't say anything bad about AC con staff or they'll ban me "once and for all"


----------



## Cloudchaser (Jun 11, 2008)

On the Anthrocon forum, I've been told the following about Duncan Fox's OP.  It did happen between one on AC's staff and another on AC's staff that don't get along, they had a verbal tiff on another site, both have since deleted their posts and decided the whole thing was beneath them, then some drama llama troll decided on their own to reignite the whole thing on another site


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 11, 2008)

Cloudchaser said:


> On the Anthrocon forum, I've been told the following about Duncan Fox's OP.  It did happen between one on AC's staff and another on AC's staff that don't get along...


Just for the record: while both parties were AC staff and had issues, there was a never an issue with AnthroCon itself. All parties handled AC issues professionally, and these issues were kept personal. So it wasn't "AC staff fighting" as much as it was two people having issues who also happened to be on AC staff. 

I'd just like that to be clear. In the time that I was on staff there was no fighting Amongst AC staff, behind the scenes, etc. It remained entirely personal.


----------



## kitetsu (Jun 11, 2008)

Well, i had a quick read of this, and frankly this is Preyfar's problem. Unless Kage and Giza starts scheming to throw shit at my own face just for reading this, i'm going to keep my own shit held at the peak of my colon and just attend AC as a nobody.

Of course, that's if i had $10000 just to go to Amerikkka.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 11, 2008)

kitetsu said:


> Well, i had a quick read of this, and frankly this is Preyfar's problem.


And it's not even a problem for me. The main concern about this issue was the original poster's. I stopped caring about this petty crap years ago.


----------

